# Lets see all the goatie photos!



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Here are some pics of our herd!

Kisses from Momma!

Kids(Cali, Pup, Marly) taking an afternoon nap

Marly got Tired, LOL!

Hello from Marly!

Maude loves her oak leaves!


Edit: My sincerest appologies... I didn't realize that deleting them from the cache would delete them from my posts also.... I will work to get these pics back on here ASAP


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 5, 2011)

Cute goats! I bet that tire makes a really cozy napping spot, probably nice and warm in there!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Cute goats! I bet that tire makes a really cozy napping spot, probably nice and warm in there!


Thanks! Thats what we thought, nice and warm.

Now, where is *your* goatie pic or pics?


----------



## ohne (Jan 5, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of the Nubian 2010 kids out and about playing in the spring. 

Senior (February) kids out playing.







Junior (April) kids peeking out of their barn. 






Junior doe kid.  






"Dante" my favorite of the junior buck kids. He had escaped and was following me around this day so I took a picture of him. He is now serving as a herd sire over seas.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Beautiful Nubians! I particularly like the one of the kids running in play! simply adorable!

*edited to add second sentence*


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 5, 2011)

Running Nubians always remind me of little airplanes getting ready to take off....
Cute.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 5, 2011)

Taken summer 09






Running toggs just aren't the same...






The chickens planted volunteer pumpkins...the goats reaped the benefits.






Last year's keeper kids 






Feedin' time in the main pen






After a hard day grazing, sometimes you have to take a rest.






Is it my turn yet?  Now is it?






Kiko and boer babies





This will always be a favorite pic...





More flying kids






The 'fat chicks' aka boer crew...w/ one kiko






An 'action' shot of Ruby correcting her son, Dexter.





I better stop now....I have goat pics out the wazoo....


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 5, 2011)

ohne - I want that doeling in the picture next to the bottom.    Tell me where you live...I promise not to steal her.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Roll farms~ *LOVE* it! What beautiful babies you have had!  I espescially enjoyed the pic of the volunteer pumpkins!   Too funny!


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

KellyHM~ The kid in the next to last pic is gorgeous! Are we correct in assuming that that little calico is a doeling?


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 5, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> KellyHM~ The kid in the next to last pic is gorgeous! Are we correct in assuming that that little calico is a doeling?


No, HE is my blue-eyed ND buckling that I can't wait to pick up at the end of the month!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! a male defying the code! Of course he does have more than 3 colors... so that may be the exception to the rule, but we had read on various pages that calicos can only be female due to the genetic marker that makes them cali's. HE is absolutely stunning and I'm sure will throw some beautiful kids into your herd.


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 5, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> KellyHM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm, I know that's true for cats, but never heard that for goats before?


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is my girls. In Sept I went out to shake my rug, and saw that my girls were so curious about what I was doing. I had to snap some pic's. 

Cammie girl...







Wind...






Winter Dust...






& Cinnamon...


----------



## ohne (Jan 6, 2011)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> ohne - I want that doeling in the picture next to the bottom.    Tell me where you live...I promise not to steal her.


LOL I am afraid that you might have a little ways to travel to get her we are up here in Oregon. Honestly I was a little surprised that she and Dante didnt go missing at any shows this year  they got alot of attention . She  will be shown as a dry yearling next year then freshened as two year old. Never know she might be for sale in a year, only one or two are retained for each age group of milkers and eleven of this years kids were retained to freshen out .

I found a picture of her that we took mid summer once she was a little more grown out. (sorry not the best pic)


----------



## ohne (Jan 6, 2011)

The weather here is terrible so I cant do much around the farm today so for fun I thought I would post a few more pictures of some of the goats . Hope to see more of everyone elses goats too! 

My three year old Toggenberg doe Jasmine. 






Topaz one of the February kids from this year that earned her dry leg and will be freshening next month.






Daphne another February kid that will be freshening in next month as well.






Doe that was sold this year as a dry yearling (2009 pic). 






Dandelion, freshens next month as well (2009 pic)






Just because, here is an udder shot. This is Willow one of the old girls in the herd. Shown here as a six year (2010). She is the dam of the Dandelion (blonde doe) and the calico doe too. 






Hope you like the pictures


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 6, 2011)

I want a solid black Nubian.

*heavy sigh*


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 6, 2011)

Twin boer/nigerian cross kids born March 2010






 Oreo, one of our first goats. 3years old in this pic, she was enjoying a tomato






Our first registered mini-Alpine doeling Willa born here in March 2010






Rounder a registered French Alpine buckling


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 6, 2011)

Ohne - Topaz is a beautiful doe!!


----------



## ohne (Jan 6, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> Ohne - Topaz is a beautiful doe!!


Thank you. She was all of our favorite out of that age group this year. Given her dam and sire I think that the farm might luck out!


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 6, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I want a solid black Nubian.
> 
> *heavy sigh*


I had a couple solid black this year except for a white spot on the head and frosted ears.  I know how much you   those frosted ears.


----------



## ohne (Jan 6, 2011)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had lots of black kids this year too but no solid black ones again. It was a different buck too. Lots of black and blonde


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 6, 2011)

Solid black NO FROSTED EARS....anybody happen to notice the new Nub doe I bought has solid-colored ears???
She's bred to a black buck....WITH FROSTED STINKIN' EARS. 

Don't get me wrong, I love my frosted eared girls....but I want a solid black Nubian so bad it makes my teeth hurt.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 6, 2011)

This is Nora...herd queen!! And loves cameras!!






This is Elias!! My new buck!! Has the craziest hairdo ever!!!





This is Nannette..my little runt..who is the sweetest ever!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 6, 2011)

We call that 'do the "Jerry Lee Lewis" on our Togg boy.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 6, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We call that 'do the "Jerry Lee Lewis" on our Togg boy.


  And thats brushed!!!  It frizzes up in the humidity and wet weather!!  Sooo funny!  Love it!!  He needs a stylist for that head!!!


----------



## crazyland (Jan 6, 2011)

You are giving me a fever!!!!! 

We only have a couple.... 

Little Snowangel






Heidi findling some scratch the chickens left behind.






Frosty playing in the snow.






I need more good weather and cooperative goats so I can get more pictures. lol


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 6, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Solid black NO FROSTED EARS....anybody happen to notice the new Nub doe I bought has solid-colored ears???
> She's bred to a black buck....WITH FROSTED STINKIN' EARS.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love my frosted eared girls....but I want a solid black Nubian so bad it makes my teeth hurt.


On a random side note...I was noticing yesterday that of my twin does I bought 2 years ago 1 has frosted ears and 1 doesn't.  I never saw the parents, so not sure about them, but I found that interesting.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 6, 2011)

Some of the girls enjoying the mild weather on Halloween:






Pie, our Jr. buck:


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 6, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Solid black NO FROSTED EARS....anybody happen to notice the new Nub doe I bought has solid-colored ears???
> She's bred to a black buck....WITH FROSTED STINKIN' EARS.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love my frosted eared girls....but I want a solid black Nubian so bad it makes my teeth hurt.


If you're talking about Dixie - yes, I noticed!!!  I love, Love, LOVE her color, and those solid ears!!!  Maybe next year you can get a solid baby out of her, not this year though, didn't I read frosted ears are dominant?

Regardless Dixie sure is purty!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's nice to "meet" everyone's herds.  

Here's some of mine.

"Bonnie", 2009 LaMancha X Oberhasli doe. She was stunted as a kid, so she's really small, but she's got a huge attitude to make up for it. I taught her to shake hands as a kid, and now whenever she wants attention, she goes around offering her hoof to everyone! 










Gracee, one of my senior girls.









Flora, my other senior. Here she is at 100 days pregnant, she's quite a bit bigger now, she's over 4 feet around! I sure hope there's triplets in there. Her udder is a mess because her last owner never treated her mastitis, that swollen side is hard as a rock and doesn't make milk anymore. She came from a 90-doe dairy farm and they just had no idea why she didn't work right on that side...:/




And a side shot...excuse the bad haircut, she hates the clippers and won't be still, so she always comes out looking like this. It's worse because her hair is darker than her skin, so she looks way patchier than she really is. I have to shave her a month before a show so it can grow back!





This is Gingersnap, the doeling I lost a few weeks ago to tetanus. We miss her a lot, she was my husband's baby. She was half-sister to my buck.





My buckling from this May, Baruch. He likes people more than anything, he'd rather follow me around the yard than eat. Here he is at a couple of days old. I need some newer photos of him. He's also the kid in my avatar.





And, here's the buck I bred my does to this year, LaMancha-Lane Expresso Twist. I love his color...well, I just love him in general, too. He's not even two years old and already HUGE. I'm really looking forward to these babies.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful Herds Everyone! *LOVE* them!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 8, 2011)

This is Kit Kat, my french alpine doeling. She was 6 months in this picture. She is now eleven months.




This is Stella, I haven't milked her yet but the previous owner reports her milking 2 gallons at peak. She has a big udder even when she isn't pregnant or nursing so hopefully its true. She is also a French Alpine
Doesn't she have a head like a horse LOL its huge!!


----------

